# Post Your Desktop!



## greenblattsam

Tada!


----------



## Trenton

here we go, cleaned it up nice and pretty for you guys.


----------



## styx

i know my wallpaper sucks...lol


----------



## Tahl

Nothing fancy.. just a little Daft Punk

Now a bigger one.. it's Linux Mint 11 btw..


----------



## TRE_588

Fresh install of linux









widdohs - need it for gaming mods









mac os-x 








all on my mac pro


----------



## SyNiK4L

Dual monitor image










LAWL green....we're wallpaper buddies :-D


----------



## razorclose

View attachment 114

my macbook pro
would post one of my win7 desktop but it needs a new psu


----------



## ndwatkins

Mint 11 Desktop - and whatever my Doctor Who wallpaper is awesome.


----------



## IRONMatt




----------



## Trenton

bump


----------



## Brett6781

Ubuntu 10.10:










Win7:


----------



## Dorian




----------



## Phoxus

full image here: http://pic.droid.co/My_Desktop.png

Ubuntu win 7 Seemless mode. Also have Snow Leopard able to be seemless with win7 and ubuntu at the same time. Sold my 3rd screen because it was one too many I felt.


----------



## greenblattsam

SyNiK4L said:


> Dual monitor image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAWL green....we're wallpaper buddies :-D


Hell yes we are gonna rock it when it comes out


----------



## SyNiK4L

greenblattsam said:


> Hell yes we are gonna rock it when it comes out


no doubt...im actually thinking about running a server for it....prices for a BF2 server arent that bad,they're about about 20-30 a month. so im hoping that they will be about the same for BF3. Cus i dont mind spending 30 a month or so to have my own server.


----------



## TRE_588

SyNiK4L said:


> no doubt...im actually thinking about running a server for it....prices for a BF2 server arent that bad,they're about about 20-30 a month. so im hoping that they will be about the same for BF3. Cus i dont mind spending 30 a month or so to have my own server.


I can not for the life of me get the asdw movements :|


----------



## SyNiK4L

Agt Studly said:


> I can not for the life of me get the asdw movements :|


 for all computer games? ....thats bad....lol but i guess its cause i played counter-strike for years....and then FPS's are my favorite....so iv had it down for awhile lol....truely hard part is maintaining a server not playing it lol.


----------



## TRE_588

SyNiK4L said:


> for all computer games? ....thats bad....lol but i guess its cause i played counter-strike for years....and then FPS's are my favorite....so iv had it down for awhile lol....truely hard part is maintaining a server not playing it lol.


only computer games i ever played were a racing game back when i was 2 then i played halo ce when that came out and now am trying to get more so into pc gaming


----------



## SyNiK4L

Well join us PC gamers. Its the way to go. I have a ps3 and Xbox that have just been used to collect dust for years now lol

Sent from mi dx


----------



## Tahl

SyNiK4L said:


> Well join us PC gamers. Its the way to go. I have a ps3 and Xbox that have just been used to collect dust for years now lol
> 
> Sent from mi dx


This. Definitely. If you use your PS3 and Xbox for anything other than a blu-ray player or wireless netflix/media streaming device than you're doing it wrong.


----------



## SyNiK4L

Tahl said:


> This. Definitely. If you use your PS3 and Xbox for anything other than a blu-ray player or wireless netflix/media streaming device than you're doing it wrong.


hahahaha EXACTLY....i only use my ps3 just steam shit and as a blu-ray player.

Also Phoxus so glad u introduced me to the world of seamless win-7 and ubuntu...saw that image on urs and installed the vm and ubuntu on mine last night....absolutely love it


----------



## cereal killer

Here's my Windows 7 Custom setup/Theme. All black glass menus and icons. The line you see at the top right that extends from edge to about the middle of the screen scrolls down constantly (animated). The crazy looking gadgets on the right side are all animated as well.


----------



## TRE_588

SyNiK4L said:


> Well join us PC gamers. Its the way to go. I have a ps3 and Xbox that have just been used to collect dust for years now lol
> 
> Sent from mi dx


hopefully in late july/early august i'll have a computer to compete with you all lol tell then i can barely run games from 07 :|


----------



## BrentBlend

cereal killer said:


> Here's my Windows 7 Custom setup/Theme. All black glass menus and icons. The line you see at the top right that extends from edge to about the middle of the screen scrolls down constantly (animated). The crazy looking gadgets on the right side are all animated as well.


What system monitoring warez is that?


----------



## BrentBlend

Heres an old one


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

I keep a sterile desktop :_con: Browsin' RootzWiki and watching Haven atm.


----------



## SyNiK4L

cereal killer said:


> Here's my Windows 7 Custom setup/Theme. All black glass menus and icons. The line you see at the top right that extends from edge to about the middle of the screen scrolls down constantly (animated). The crazy looking gadgets on the right side are all animated as well.


ya i really wanna know what all that is....


----------



## goodspellar

I'm a bit of an F1 nut if you can't tell


----------



## BrentBlend

SyNiK4L said:


> ya i really wanna know what all that is....


I'm pretty sure it's that program Rainmeter that I linked you xD


----------



## BrentBlend

Current


----------



## SyNiK4L

but i mean is cerial using that wallpaper that moves and shit


----------



## Joshjunior

BrentBlend said:


> Current


thats awesome looking! Just installed linux mint and i'm looking to get it looking cleaner if thats possible


----------



## BrentBlend

Joshjunior said:


> thats awesome looking! Just installed linux mint and i'm looking to get it looking cleaner if thats possible


check into compiz and cairo-dock, see if those are of any interest. Linux mint will satisfy you, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Joshjunior

i'll look into it. I was trying to find a easy to setup clonky...i think it was called but thats way above my head it seems lol


----------



## Joshjunior

well i have it loaded i think....but its froze i think. doesnt do anything when i click on it lol.


----------



## BrentBlend

what doesn't do anything when you click on it?


----------



## Joshjunior

Cairo. Once I launched it everything seemed frozen.


----------



## BrentBlend

did you install compiz first? and is it set to use OpenGL


----------



## Joshjunior

Yeah. I'll have to play with it more later. I had to install windows back on a separate partition. And I read it causes issues with linux if windows isn't installed first. I'll post back later when I get my linux partition set back up

Swyped from my bolt running cm7


----------



## JsinLegacy




----------



## BrentBlend

Here's mine, now that it's finished


----------



## TRE_588

BrentBlend said:


> Here's mine, now that it's finished


What os is that? and do you have a link to that wp?


----------



## kov

It's not much, but I call it home.


----------



## JsinLegacy

Kov you have dual screens?


----------



## greenblattsam

JsinLegacy said:


> Kov you have dual screens?


Yes by the looks of it and they are two different resolutions


----------



## SyNiK4L

ya thats what it looks like on mine...i have dual monitors with 2 diff max resolutions. and thats how my screenies always come out


----------



## JsinLegacy

Oh i was being some what sarcastic my fault....:-(


----------



## SyNiK4L

JsinLegacy said:


> Oh i was being some what sarcastic my fault....:-(


lawl ::facepalm::


----------



## kov

Don't hate on my resolution issues.


----------



## SyNiK4L

lol my small monitor max at 1024X768 and my tv does full HD lol. i haz the same issues bro :-D


----------



## xmrsilentx

You know what it is...


----------



## Jordan8

JsinLegacy said:


>


"Remember to smack @Drod2169" hahah.


----------



## JsinLegacy

See Jordan every once in a while he tends to step out of line... some one has got to keep him in check


----------



## BrentBlend

Agt Studly said:


> What os is that? and do you have a link to that wp?


Check your inbox, sent you some goodies


----------



## abn75

Here is mine. With nothing going on at the moment that is.


----------



## x13thangelx

heres mine.... gentoo (left) and windows (right). I like to keep them simple and on gentoo I have everything i use regularly set to a shortcut.

View attachment 435


----------



## BrutalSauce

Phoxus said:


> full image here: http://pic.droid.co/My_Desktop.png
> 
> Ubuntu win 7 Seemless mode. Also have Snow Leopard able to be seemless with win7 and ubuntu at the same time. Sold my 3rd screen because it was one too many I felt.


What are you running to make that happen virtual box?


----------



## SyNiK4L

BrutalSauce said:


> What are you running to make that happen virtual box?


virtual box in seamless mode. gchat me and ill tell u how to do it. is pretty simple if ur computer can handle it.


----------



## ras0787

Love seeing how many CS players there still are. Haven't played it in forever. Think I need to go home after work today and put it back on my PC.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Here is my Desktop Windows 7 ultimate with ubuntu 11.04 in seamless mode.


----------



## greenblattsam

SyNiK4L said:


> virtual box in seamless mode. gchat me and ill tell u how to do it. is pretty simple if ur computer can handle it.


What software did you use to setup virtual box? Not sure how to get it to run in seamless mode.


----------



## orkillakilla




----------



## res1122

Really very fantastic facility of users. I like it.


----------



## Joshjunior

Mine basically. I have a different wallpaper now tho lol


----------



## SyNiK4L

ras0787 said:


> Love seeing how many CS players there still are. Haven't played it in forever. Think I need to go home after work today and put it back on my PC.


o god yes lol..


----------



## SyNiK4L

greenblattsam said:


> What software did you use to setup virtual box? Not sure how to get it to run in seamless mode.


virtual box lol...and then i installed linux mint and ubuntu. once u get it up and running. You have to disable unity and and install guest additions...you can google this stuff to find instructions of exactly how to do it. but its pretty easy


----------



## KriRivas

My desktop isn't all that active but it's something lol


----------



## MasterTM

Not much...


----------



## itsTreyG




----------



## PatHoge

Dang that seamless mode looks nice. Might have to play around with it.
P.S. I still play CSS too.


----------



## SyNiK4L

ya seamless mode is sweet u deff need to try it pat. and css for life :-D


----------



## JBirdVegas

/home sweet /home

View attachment 1464

Mint 11


----------



## PatHoge

SyNiK4L said:


> ya seamless mode is sweet u deff need to try it pat. and css for life :-D


Having trouble with seamless mode...tried a bunch of fixes but I think I'm going to start fresh later today and then report back. I was having weird problems with the theme and my windows taskbar was being a little biotch too.


----------



## SyNiK4L

PatHoge said:


> Having trouble with seamless mode...tried a bunch of fixes but I think I'm going to start fresh later today and then report back. I was having weird problems with the theme and my windows taskbar was being a little biotch too.


add me on gchat and ill help ya out with it if i can.


----------



## PatHoge

"SyNiK4L said:


> add me on gchat and ill help ya out with it if i can.


Thanks! SyNiK4L at gmail? I'm at the beach until tomorrow so I'll let you know if I run into problems once I get home.


----------



## MasterTM




----------



## tp76

Here's mine...


----------



## Kris_WasHere

Nothing special to it just my screen


----------



## Gman

I hope to build my first computer in a while and will have to do it right and post a nice screenie up in here. Some great stuff going on. If you don't mind sharing, I have a thread setup to talk about your grocery list


----------



## TRE_588

new background and hdd icons


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## Gman

Care to share the desktop wallpaper? 


WhataSpaz said:


>


----------



## DrMacinyasha

I'm a sucker for minimalism and keyboard shortcuts.


----------



## doug piston




----------



## jellybellys




----------



## DustinBooyah




----------



## jellybellys

DustinBooyah said:


>


Whoa? How long does your computer take to turn on?


----------



## doug piston

Running an SSD so I'd say about 15 seconds.


----------



## Gman

havec you time it? I have for me and its 40 seconds from a cold boot to logged in and able to launch applications (startup). If you got 15 seconds, please share your hardare in the gorcery list thread!!


doug piston said:


> Running an SSD so I'd say about 15 seconds.


----------



## winner00

Heres mine:









I also triple boot Windows 7, Linux Mint 12, and Windows 8.


----------



## doug piston

Gman said:


> havec you time it? I have for me and its 40 seconds from a cold boot to logged in and able to launch applications (startup). If you got 15 seconds, please share your hardare in the gorcery list thread!!


I was talking about JustinBooyah's. And I've not only timed mine, I've recorded it (cause I am that damn nerdy)






Keep in mind this was a reboot and the real boot process starts at about 5secs and most of the other time I'm typing in my user name and password. Once I goes through that first scroll its done and the rest is my slow left hand typing.


----------



## DustinBooyah

I figured I might as well time my boot because it sounded and looked like fun... It came out around 35 seconds so it's not too long of a wait, which is cool because that data is pretty useful.


----------



## m1ghtysauc3

I figured I'd join the party.


----------



## utcu

Gotta keep it simple.

View attachment 20916


----------



## jellybellys

If anyone wanted to know what that meant in english:


----------



## Sm0kinCamel




----------



## Gman

No W8 love?


----------



## Xeno Templar

Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit, running AlienGUIse for Win 7 (obviously), I hate desktop icons so I got rid of them & added the 2 docks (top & bottom of screen), nothing really special, just the way I like it.
For obvious reasons, I had to block my IP address!


----------



## g00s3y




----------



## Gman

Now who says W* can't be sexy?


----------



## cantIntoCode

jellybellys said:


> Whoa? How long does your computer take to turn on?


ALL THAT RICE.


----------

